# may i know what is "webfldrs xp" ?



## hzj

may i know what is "webfldrs xp" ?


----------



## tetonbob

http://www.talkbroadband.com/articles/13/1/How-to-use-Microsoft-WebFolders-within-Windows-XP



> Microsoft WebFolders is a tool which is incorporated into the WindowsXP operating system. It allow the seamless use of FTP from your desktop without the need to install a third party application. Using Microsoft WebFolders you can create a connection with an FTP Server which will simply appear on your desktop as directory that you can copy to or from as you would any other hard drive in your computer.


----------

